# A great music video from Chris Tomlin



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good morning everyone, given its Sunday I thought this was a fitting video for today. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R-WOne...top_uri=/watch?v=R-WOneEXr00&feature=youtu.be

Enjoy


----------

